#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  RAR Password Unlocker

## mkhurram79

Guys,

Never bother anymore for *.rar password. Just download rar password unlocker and unlock your files.
*


[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

Thanks and take care of yourself.See More: RAR Password Unlocker

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks. I have downloaded and check now.

----------


## mbc.engg

I have checked the same. Please let me know how it works. Because whenever I am giving path of the rar file to unlock, it starts processing but after some time it comes up with the error that internet explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close. Please tell me how it works.

----------


## lorans_el3rab

thank u very much
ramadan kareem

----------


## mkhurram79

All follows
first turn your internet connection to off position than do the same procedure.

----------


## baouche

Dear Mkhurem79, can you please share the rar password unlocker ? I don't see the link to download sincerely yours

----------


## mkhurram79

If above procedure does not work than download the software from link given below and enjoy.

*http://www.4shared.com/file/132138944/ff161991/RARPWUNL.html*

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Superb Brother!
Keep it up.
Share the knowledge.
Give more and more gift for this ramalan.
Sukren.

----------


## f81aa

mkhurram79, thank you

----------


## dimas anugrah

thanks mukhram.

----------


## f81aa

anihita, thank you

----------


## alexjems41

RAR Password Unlocker is a professional winrar password recovery tool for extracting files from .rar format. You can download it from //sn.im/rpu
or -live urls are not allowed in your usergroup.

----------


## f81aa

Hi anihita:



I scanned the software using McAfee and I even sent it as an attachment using a Yahoo account so it would be checked by Norton Anti Virus. Nothing was detected; however, I just tried to install it and PC Tools Spyware Doctor jumped in and blocked it. This is the report:

Threat Name - PWSTool.AdvancedPR!sd6
Details - Spyware Doctor has blocked an application attempting to access a file.
Risk Level - High
Infection - C:\USERS\PUBLIC\ADVANCED.ARCHIVE.PASSWORD.RECOVERY  .PRO.V4.0\SETUP.EXE

In case of doubt, I opted to delete it.

RegardsSee More: RAR Password Unlocker

----------


## peteraugusts

I am using RAR Password Unlocker 3.2. It is to find the lost password for the WinRAR/RAR file for you to extract the files in the archive easily. The main advantage of this version is that It supports all versions of WinRAR/RAR archives. . It can recover WinRAR /RAR password no matter how long and how complex it is. It works effectively and efficiently. Some basic feature it contains:

Customizable for users, allowed to define a dictionary for the program to base on

- Allowed users to set the computer CPU priority
- Auto-save the project every after a period of time
- Saves and resumes the recovery project if the process is accidentally stopped last time
- Allowed users to shutdown computer automatically after recovery

----------


## baouche

Dear  mkhurram79, I have just downloaded the unlocker but I can't unlock it. Can you please send me the archive password. Sincerely yours

----------

